# Deer camera



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

I bought the moultrie m80-xt gamespy and I was wondering how high would you put your camera up on the tree if you have food set up ten yards away? How far does a typical deer camera detect motion and take a picture? Any opinions or suggestions formthisnspecific camera are welcomed. Thank you


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Each camera has it's own specs, but about any of them will work if you set up around 20' away. Height isn't a big deal, as long as you point it towards the target area. The user manual should give some pointers.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Yep. I put mine about 20-30ft away from the target area. Doesn't matter how high you put them unless you are worried about other people finding them. I use the laser sight on mine to make sure it is aimed about 3-4 ft off of the ground where I think the deer will pass by.


----------



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeh I did that too but I wasn't sure if I used it right. I just made sure the red light was bright and clear where I was standing. Figured I did it right but it will be two weeks before I check it. I am super anxious to see what turns up and I was hoping I did everything right lol


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Waist heigh is best


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I get my cams up as high as I can reach and still be able to change the cards. Then I wedge a thumb size stick between the top of the cam and the tree to cant the cam towards the target area. I feel this gets the cam out of thieves sight and also the deer. Bigger bucks and even some does we're vacating the area when I had my cams down lower.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

You think the deer were seeing the camera and getting scared off or that they were smelling scent on the camera?


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hollywood33 said:


> You think the deer were seeing the camera and getting scared off or that they were smelling scent on the camera?


i don't think the camera scare off deer. i think it has more to do with visiting the camera too often. which i am guilty of.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

The cameras do not scare deer.

I would place the camera as high as you can to avoid theft. Keep in mind that day time range on the motion detection is longer than night time. That 80XD is a fine camera, enjoy it. I have the newer M990i which has 10 mega pixels and sound with the video. The higher res pictures are jaw dropping.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a picture from the 990i camera.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Those are some super quality pics b


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

I am super excited to get out and what kind of pics show up. Like I said, this is my first time putting cameras up so I keep questioning myself on whether or not I set it up right. It sounds like I did just fine. Time will tell. I like those pics. Can only hope I get some like that!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hollywood,

I'm sure you did just fine. They are not difficult to set up.

I remember the first camera I would be all careful about getting everything aimed just perfect and use the laser aiming, etc, etc.

We run 7-9 cameras, primarily Busnells, Primos and some older Moultries and now just put them on a tree waist high and point them in the direction we want and turn them on. They work well.

Just a couple of suggestions. Keep charged batteries in them, don't point them in a direction of the early morning raising sun, and cut down any weeds, twigs, leaves, anything in front of the camera for a few feet, on the sides as well as below and above the camera. The sensing area is actually fairly wide and when those start moving around from the wind you can end up with a bunch of pictures with nothing in them.

Enjoy


----------



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

Those are some very good tips. I will be sure to keep those in mind for future camera placement. I think I am clear of all of those you mentioned but by accident lol. Never thought about the morning sun creating a glare


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Guys, I do believe that your bigger wiser bucks will shy away from a camera flash. The last 2 years I have gotten one pic (each year) of a real bruiser and then that's it. I have names for the does and smaller bucks I see them so much but not this old boy. I just purchased a new Bushnell trophy cam HD max with the black flash. Hopefully he won't know I am taking his pic.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a lot of reasons you won't get many pics of mature deer. Camera flash could be on that list, but it would be down near the bottom. This is especially true when setting up over bait in the early season. A lot of mature bucks simply avoid those areas.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I found this site that has some good info and a heck of a warranty on the cameras if you buy it from them. Lots of good camera reviews.
http://www.trailcampro.com/


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Waist high seems to work for me...
Unless you're after two legged varmits. Then put up a fake HF camera with the real camera in the background...


----------

